
Apache Apollo ActiveMQ - based2
http://activemq.apache.org/apollo/
======
niftich
The ActiveMQ brand has a number of distinct products.

Apollo started off as an attempt to rewrite ActiveMQ with non-blocking IO.
Instead it became a separate project. Here's some history [1].

Artemis is rebranded HornetQ (from JBoss) being merged with some of the
original ActiveMQ [2].

The 'original' ActiveMQ also still exists.

[1]
[https://activemq.apache.org/apollo/documentation/architectur...](https://activemq.apache.org/apollo/documentation/architecture.html)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=HornetQ&oldid=706...](https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=HornetQ&oldid=706723067#HornetQ_Apache_donation_and_Apache_Artemis_1.0.0_release)

